# Who is your...



## Popqueen62 (Sep 27, 2002)

I was wondering, I mean, we've covered which was your favorite Dwarf, but who was your favorite character, either Gandalf, Bilbo, Smaug (or however you spell it), the elves, dwarves, Gollum, or if your crazy the trolls.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 27, 2002)

My favorite charactor is The Hobbit is Bilbo Baggins. He's my favorite mortal person even if you include The Lord of the Rings and The Silmarillion.


----------



## mr underhill (Sep 28, 2002)

smaug simply cus i love dragons..


----------



## Carantalath (Sep 28, 2002)

My favorite character in the Hobbit was Bilbo. He probably isn't my favorite in Lord of the Rings but he's so unique, in a way.


----------



## Jav (Sep 28, 2002)

I think Bilbo is pretty cool too, but in LOTR I personally think Gimli or Gollum have got to be my favorite.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 28, 2002)

Bilbo is okay, a fav for everyone, but I have to add Balin, a great dwarf, who actually liked bilbo from the ealy start.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2002)

Gollum, definitely. Others would be Beorn, Thorin, and the three trolls.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

i absolutely LOVED Beorn. But i also like the elves that made fun of the dwarves. And the orcs in slippers. I laughed SO hard! I just imagined these hideous beasts with iron swords and sheild putting on frilly pink bunny slippers!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, if you were wondering who my favorite character was, well, it was definetely Smaug.


----------



## Jav (Sep 28, 2002)

Yeah, he's cool. Hey, have you guys checked out PlanetCoruscant yet? If you like Star Wars then thats a place for ya to go.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 28, 2002)

Well, if you like it, then I'm sure that I will!  I just haven't had much time to join the place. sorry to interrupt the rhythm of The Hobbit name calling.


----------



## Adanedhel (Sep 29, 2002)

Bombur was definately my favourite. What a shame he wasn´t at the Councel of Elrond, I would have loved to have seen him getting carried around because he is too fat.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *Bilbo is okay, a fav for everyone, but I have to add Balin, a great dwarf, who actually liked bilbo from the ealy start. *



You summed it up quite smashingly for me. Mercy buckets.  Balin was by far my favourite dwarf. I'd also say Gandalf, but his role was relatively small in The Hobbit.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Oct 1, 2002)

I *think* I'd have to say Bilbo!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Oct 1, 2002)

Hmm ... Bilbo Baggins has to be number one . I also liked all the dwarves and elves and Ganadalf and GOLLUM !


I personally was amazed by him!


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 3, 2002)

Has to be Thorondor coz he was the most powerful and best eagle who guarded the best hidden city in ME

Jiff


----------



## Anárion (Oct 3, 2002)

Hmmm.....thats a tuff one, with two ff's.
The Elven King was pretty cool, but he didnt have a name =/
Bard was awesome too cuz.....well, he just was.
I would have to say that my favorite was Throin b/c he was cool until the end of the book...thats where he turned bad.
I thought that it was pretty stupid with him curseing Bilbo and all that just because he was a selvish greedy pig.
Dain was neat too, I liked him.


----------



## TheFool (Oct 3, 2002)

Dain Ironfoot, such great names! I liked him too, a bit of an unsung hero. I also like Bilbo a lot more than Frodo.


----------



## Legolam (Oct 4, 2002)

I think Gandalf in The Hobbit was fantastic! Always appearing and disappearing, but always there when you needed him


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 5, 2002)

he wasn't there everytime you needed him though, was he? I mean, i know i haven't read THE HOBBIT for almost a year.


----------

